

Sys administration from your iPhone - bootload
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/10/14/tuaw-interview-inco-simple-sysadmin-from-your-iphone/

======
bootload
As a Web application and not native. Interesting to see after reading this
post ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=69384>

